# Roof window blinds rattle when windy!



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Does anyone else have this issue? 

When we are sleeping in the MMH and its windy the roof blinds above the bed creak and groan with the wind. As a rubbish sleeper this isn't conducive to a good nights sleep.

I have found that slightly opening them (a matter of 0.5cm at most) does help but doesn't fully solve the problem.

I understand that my roof window isn't air tight but I would guess that this is probably the case on more than just my MH isn't it? It doesn't let in any moisture at all so no issues there.

Anny thoughts folks?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

I think there are 2 kinds of rooflights - vented (for use in caravans) and unvented (recommended for MHs).

Many manufacturers and converters mistakenly fit the wrong, vented type in Mhs. This might be your problem.

So you could get a new unvented rooflight fitted if this is a real problem for you.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

How could I tell the difference? I appreciate that one is vented etc but how does this show itself?

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

GMJ said:


> How could I tell the difference? I appreciate that one is vented etc but how does this show itself?
> 
> ta
> 
> Graham :smile2:


I refer The Right Horrible Gentleman to his previous post! :grin2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Spacerunner said:


> I refer The Right Horrible Gentleman to his previous post! :grin2:


?

Graham :serious:


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Mine rattle as well. I have noticed a lot more wind noise from the roof vent when driving, recently. Perhaps it is loose? It is vented I am sure as there is a grille on all four sides. Any help for the OP question would benefit me too!


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Our MH paperwork explains that the venting in the roof is for safety, in case of gas or carbon monoxide poisoning. The one over the rear bed blows a gale through it. That is one reason why when driving, we have to have the roof blinds open. If we close them the draft pulls the blinds and damages them. In sunny weather it means that the sun streams into the MH through the Heki whilst travelling. I am in the process of making a loose curtain to hang under the roof light.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We have had the same problem, these are an effective cure, I cut them in half as they are a bit on the big side, warm them up in you hand before use, don't confuse them with other types as these really do work.

http://www.boots.com/en/Boots-Pharm...ots Shopping - Category - Health and Pharmacy


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

MHs should always have unvented rooflights fitted, precisely because of the wind noise while travelling, and this also explains why blinds can rattle when closed, even if the MH is not moving.

Many manufacturers of MHs also make caravans, and assume that a MH is just a caravan with an engine. But wind noise when travelling is not a problem for caravans, because nobody travels in them.

If a MH handbook says that venting is necessary for safety reasons, it is quite simply wrong; probably the wording has simply been lifted from a caravan handbook.

Possibly you could seal off the vents, perhaps by removing the inside cover of the roof light and using some plastic foam or something.

Here's a link to an example roof light. It clearly says "Non-vented for motorhome use"

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/dometic-seitz-midi-heki-787-p.asp


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I believe that the windows are the same and just have a kit to change type, it maybe possible to get the kit, I'm sure I read it on here somewhere, but a search didn't find it.

See parts 5 & 10


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> We have had the same problem, these are an effective cure, I cut them in half as they are a bit on the big side, warm them up in you hand before use, don't confuse them with other types as these really do work.
> 
> http://www.boots.com/en/Boots-Pharm...ots Shopping - Category - Health and Pharmacy


I can't get on with earplugs. Surely that is not a cure but a way round a problem that shoud not exist....also not for use when driving!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

4maddogs said:


> I can't get on with earplugs. Surely that is not a cure but a way round a problem that shoud not exist....also not for use when driving!


You just can't help some people   

True, but it was an option, if you see my next post I did a search, and did find a possible answer depending on the type of vent.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I've been trying them the last few nights to see if they help with my insomnia and cant get on with them either. I hear the rushing of my blood in my ears and they give me a headache! :frown2:

Graham :serious:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't seem to have a problem with the boots ones at all once warmed and pushed right in, foam and other types I can't get on with, first night was a bit odd, but the rain on the van roof was so bad no way I'd have spelt, popped those in and total silence except for my tinnitus.

Heki 3 seal parts










Heki 4 seal parts










Midi heki seal parts









Other heki parts
http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/stock/Seitz/heki-rooflights/


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

certainly wouldn't want a completely sealed Heki. Even with the vented version I always have the window on the first notch of the latches.
And yes it does cause a bit of noise but that never stops me getting to sleep.
I even sleep with the side windows round the bed open a bit in warmer temperatures.
As for causing noise when driving...:signlol:


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Spacerunner said:


> As for causing noise when driving...:signlol:


It is REALLY loud! It out noises all the rattles!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

4maddogs said:


> It is REALLY loud! It out noises all the rattles!


OK, so which part s actually producing the rattle?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I use one of these in extreme conditions. Maybe it would solve your problem too.
Just leave the Heki blind open and stick this in its place.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Spacerunner said:


> OK, so which part s actually producing the rattle?


It is wind noise....rushing through the vents and over the rooflight. I wonder if it does not close properly, but short of putting it on cruise control on a straight bit of the motorway..........Joke!

I might try some draught excluder, but that might be a bit of a temporary solution. At least it would give me an idea about what is causing the rushing noise


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Spacerunner said:


> I use one of these in extreme conditions. Maybe it would solve your problem too.
> Just leave the Heki blind open and stick this in its place.


That would solve the gaps in the blind coverage. It would need to cover the whole of the unit to stop draughts though as my vents are all around the moulding. Trying to post a picture I found on the internet.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If it's a heki just get the correct parts.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Spacerunner said:


> I use one of these in extreme conditions. Maybe it would solve your problem too.
> Just leave the Heki blind open and stick this in its place.


Looks just the job. Can I ask where you got this from? Do you have a link?

I'm not worried about draughts just noise

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

GMJ said:


> Looks just the job. Can I ask where you got this from? Do you have a link?
> 
> I'm not worried about draughts just noise
> 
> ...


From these people.

http://www.vancomfort.co.uk/IsomattenInsulationInternalScreens.htm


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I made my own thermal screens for all windows and toplights (apart from cab windows) from a roll of insulation material from B&Q. Can't remember what it was originally meant for.

I cut to size then ran round the edges with parcel tape. They've been on the go for quite a few years.

I'm not sure they'd make any difference to the wind problem but it would be a cheaper option than buying the ready-made screens, to try it out.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I had a look at the roof window in the bedroom today and I can see no evidence of any vents. The one on the kitchen area has what appear to be holes along both long sides of the window frame so I guess these could be vents?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Spacerunner said:


> From these people.
> 
> http://www.vancomfort.co.uk/IsomattenInsulationInternalScreens.htm


Thanks for this - great link

Can I ask: How does it fix in place?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

GMJ said:


> Thanks for this - great link
> 
> Can I ask: How does it fix in place?
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Suckers onto the underside of the roof light same as internal screens.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> I had a look at the roof window in the bedroom today and I can see no evidence of any vents. The one on the kitchen area has what appear to be holes along both long sides of the window frame so I guess these could be vents?
> 
> Graham :smile2:


The whole thing is a vent Graham, it needs the seal in the links to go all the way around the frame, there is a gap of about 10mm all the way round, then it should be fine, I don't think they'll be expensive or difficult to fit.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Spacerunner said:


> Suckers onto the underside of the roof light same as internal screens.


ta :thumbup:

How effective are they at keeping the light out?

I have downloaded and printed their spec sheet and will measure up when I am with the MH next.

We could be going down this route....

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

GMJ said:


> ta :thumbup:
> 
> How effective are they at keeping the light out?
> 
> ...


They're made of similar material to window screens so therefore complete blackout.
Very useful in hot sun too. You can fully open your Heki but the screen stops the sun shining in, if you're facing the right way, of course!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Spacerunner said:


> They're made of similar material to window screens so therefore complete blackout.
> Very useful in hot sun too. You can fully open your Heki but the screen stops the sun shining in, if you're facing the right way, of course!


Do these things stick to the window or the surround?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

The suppliers advised me that these things stick to the window itself with little suckers. Therefore they would be useful in winter (if you keep the windows shut) but not in summer/heat if you have the window open. When the sun comes up they would let in light.:frown2:

Therefore I think we are going to pop down to our local drapers shop when we get back after next weekend. I plan to measure up when away and get some blackout material and use Velcro to fasten it to the window surround. That way we can hopefully not have the rattling blinds; have the fly screen pulled across; and still have the window open at night.

I'll report back when done

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have to ask why the seal made for the job is being dismissed.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I have to ask why the seal made for the job is being dismissed.


Sorry Kev , I'm not with you?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The question was is there a difference between the Hekis Caravan and MoHo, I posted details of why they are different and the diagrams with part numbers of how to convert one to the other, it's a simple seal from what I can see, although none of our MoHos has ever had one, which is why it ruins blinds if you drive with them across the Hekis, the seal should stop this.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Ah...with you Kev

I'm not dismissing it but going for the easier and probably cheaper option. Plus I don't have to take stuff apart and put it back together again. I don't have the MH with me as its in storage so its difficult to do major work.

We don't tend to drive with the blinds fully shut in the rear as we have found that if you leave an inch or so gap, they don't 'blow through' and come out of their runners.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't think it's a big job Graham, if you look closer at my post on page one, it looks to me like it just slides over the upper edge of the beige bit, then it will seal the gap between it and the glass part, but I seem to remember you have a light issue too (could be wrong there) so the other option is also good for you, maybe a combination of both would be a complete cure.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I don't think it's a big job Graham, if you look closer at my post on page one, it looks to me like it just slides over the upper edge of the beige bit, then it will seal the gap between it and the glass part, but I seem to remember you have a light issue too (could be wrong there) so the other option is also good for you, maybe a combination of both would be a complete cure.


Probably :thumbup:

I'll check out my 'Heath Robinson' version first and then take it from there. If it doesn't work then I'll relook at the seal as you suggest. We dont get noticeable draught from the windows tbh: enough to rattle but not to make us cold.

The 'off the shelf' stick on blinds that Spacerunner suggested would be great for winter tbh but no use if you wanted to open the windows.

Cheers Kev

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No worries mate


----------

